# pax rated me 3* after a 2mins and 0.4 miles ride



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

last evening, I picked up a lady and she said she was going to a sushi restaurant nearby.
she said "sorry, I know it is close", then I said" not a problem, it's fine"
then just greet her"how are you doing today", then arrived at the sushi place after 2 mins(
nothing happened, smooth ride.
but when I checked my rating, she gave me a 3* according to the calculation from 1 day rating.
because I saw my one day rating raised from 4.64 to 4.88 when her trip was gone. easily proof.
surprised me a lot, how could she give me 3* in a 2 mins ride?
she is the most ridiculous pax I have ever met in the last 400 trips from trip #1.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Some people think 3 is good or at least average.

One thing I've started doing is telling pax their rating could be better and that if I help them out they can help me out too


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People think that Uber's rating system is like Michelin's.

Three stars=acceptable
Four stars=pretty good
Five stars=scrape, bow and kowtow.

I had five passengers this past week who did not know that. They told me that usually they gave three or four stars and thought that they were doing allright. They were surprised to learn that Uber had inflated the star system by considering anything less than five stars acceptable. 

It should not be a surprise, since the Uber employees and managers are from the "Participation Trophy" generation.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> Some people think 3 is good or at least average.
> 
> One thing I've started doing is telling pax their rating could be better and that if I help them out they can help me out too


how do you get the chance to educate the rider about the rating system?
I used to tell about this when the pax asked me how's my uber life, then I would say sometime's not good, then start educating.
but if the rider does not ask me, I do not know how to start.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

You can start by either congratulating them on a high rating or ask them if they had bad experiences with Uber if there's is low. That's an icebreaker to initiate their "education"

The way Ive begun explaining it is that passenger 5 star rating is yours to lose, not earn. I tell them it should be that way from the pax side too. Then I tell them that an overall low 4's rating will get a driver deactivated, so in essence a 4 is bad. Once they hear that, a 5 is almost guaranteed. Fyi, last week I did 71 rides and had a 4.96 

Oh, and if they ask what will make me rate someone less then a 5 the reasons I list are:

1. Making me wait more than 5 minutes. You lose a point for very 5 minutes thereafter.
2. Eating in my car
3. Giving me directions ( unless its a weird area/neighborhood and they know it better than me)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

hao said:


> but when I checked my rating, she gave me a 3* according to the calculation from 1 day rating.
> because I saw my one day rating raised from 4.64 to 4.88 when her trip was gone. easily proof.
> .


there's absolutely no way you know she was the one that gave you the 3, NONE
if you only did 1 ride(since you saying it disappeared when it was gone),then a rating wouldnt even show up
i think you have to do at least 4 trips for a rating to show for 1 day,so i dont know how you know her trip was the one that supposedly went away


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> there's absolutely no way you know she was the one that gave you the 3, NONE
> if you only did 1 ride(since you saying it disappeared when it was gone),then a rating wouldnt even show up
> i think you have to do at least 4 trips for a rating to show for 1 day,so i dont know how you know her trip was the one that supposedly went away


This.

The only way to know for sure who gives you a bad rating is when the pax exits the car and you say to yourself "Oh crap... here comes a bad rating!"


----------

